

M dot or RWD. Which is faster? - uptown
http://bigqueri.es/t/m-dot-or-rwd-which-is-faster/296

======
BetaCygni
The game of today is: Guess the acronym!

My guesses:

M dot: for a website, redirect mobile visitors to m.example.com and serve them
a mobile site.

RWD: Responsive Web Design, where your website adapts itself to the smaller
screen.

~~~
gaelow
Thank you :-) I was scratching my head about it for a while...

